# [Windows 10 Mobile] Working Lumia/Nokia Camera (with transparent start screen tiles)



## adijagiel (Oct 4, 2015)

Before install this xap you must uninstall default Lumia Camera app 

Lumia Camera 4.8.1.1











P.S. These camera tweaks does not working in this app :/


----------



## ReyBeth Khan (Oct 11, 2015)

*Work on 8.1...?*

Is it work for win 8.1 or just win 10..?


----------



## adijagiel (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes, it work on WP 8.1, but on older WP's than 10 you can download working Lumia Camera directly from Store


----------



## Ntm139 (Sep 16, 2016)

adijagiel said:


> Before install this xap you must uninstall default Lumia Camera app
> 
> Lumia Camera 4.8.1.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the link is not available anymore


----------



## adijagiel (Dec 4, 2016)

Ntm139 said:


> the link is not available anymore

Click to collapse



Here is zipped xap 
Enjoy!


----------



## tejavellanki (Mar 6, 2017)

hi Bro, camera xap giving error not install in latest build using (10.0.14393.693)


----------



## boribo (Apr 5, 2017)

*Lumia camera*

sorry but the xap is failing on deployment with error 0x81030120 on my 950xl with latest fast ring build. Please help.


----------



## PavilionDV (May 6, 2017)

boribo said:


> sorry but the xap is failing on deployment with error 0x81030120 on my 950xl with latest fast ring build. Please help.

Click to collapse



same error on my lumia 1020 on Creator Update


----------



## bathijamb4u (May 6, 2017)

Dude.. Sorry for asking after a long time to this post, can I get that orange background image? Or redirect where could I find one? Please man! Appreciate if you could give.. Thanks!


----------



## cevi (Jul 28, 2017)

Just to confirm that I've successfully got the latest version of Lumia Camera on my Lumia 1020 running Creators Update.

*Steps:*

1. First download the Nokia Camera xap from WindowsMania.pl 
2. Copy it to your phone storage
3. Go to Files or File Explorer and install it from there ... wait min. or two, it will appear in the list
4. Don't run it. Open Store and check for updates. It should show up as Lumia Camera and immediately start downloading and installing. (After this if you check it under Store it will say that this app is not supported on this device but under this it will also say installed).
I got my DNG back. WooHooo


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Jul 29, 2017)

> Just to confirm that I've successfully got the latest version of Lumia Camera on my Lumia 1020 running Creators Update.

Click to collapse



Hello,

Can you tell me what is your:
1.[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargeting Info]:
PhoneHardwareVariant
PhoneManufacturer
PhoneManufacturerModelName
PhoneMobileOperatorName
PhoneModelName
PhoneFirmwareRevision

2. [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Variant]:
BSPRelease 
ConfigurationID
_(if exists)_


----------



## Siema_CoTam (Aug 7, 2017)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you tell me what is your:
> 1.[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargeting Info]:
> ...

Click to collapse



If you change NOKIA 909 to Lumia 1020 you can download Lumia Camera from store.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes it can be installed, and started once, but after that, on n925, I got cowboy in sunset.

I managed to install always working lumia camera from this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69928623&postcount=5
just deleted line containing ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES

Little slow at startup but bearable. Due api change it's best camera for N925 on Win10CU.
Microsoft camera (on N925 on Win10CU) have noticeable shutter lag, and proshoot is saving file forever.


----------



## branja6 (Nov 22, 2017)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Yes it can be installed, and started once, but after that, on n925, I got cowboy in sunset.
> 
> I managed to install always working lumia camera from this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69928623&postcount=5
> just deleted line containing ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES
> ...

Click to collapse




Is there any chance that you can write step by step guide for this hack??


----------



## dxdy (Nov 22, 2017)

this no special hack... just look in manifest xml file inside xap file and delete ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES


----------



## dxdy (Nov 22, 2017)

@branja6

here is fixed 

+ Nokia Creative Studio v5.1.1.2 if you need it
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71323536&postcount=101


----------



## branja6 (Nov 22, 2017)

dxdy said:


> @branja6
> 
> here is fixed

Click to collapse



And once again, dxdy comes to the rescue! 

Tnx man, I owe you one.

cheers


----------



## joaozittoo (Jun 26, 2022)

__
		https://nokialumiaapplications.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F687975385675202560


----------

